# فلاش لتنظيف الحمامات



## شاكراحمدعبيد (17 سبتمبر 2012)

ارجوتزويدي بهي الخلطه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (18 سبتمبر 2012)

فلاش منظف حامضى يتكون اساسا من حامض الهيدروكلوريك وهو عادة يكون تركيز الحامض 33% ولذلك لكل 1600 لتر ماء نضيف 1400 ك حامض هيدروكلوريك تقريبا تركيز الحامض يصبح 14% فى النهاية او ممكن تجاريا تضيف كمية الماء ضعف كمية الحامض ليصبح التركيز النهائى 10% وان كنت ارى لا داعى لذلك لرخص سعر الحامض اساسا
ممكن ان يترك المنتج شفافا وممكن اضافة البوبكافير عليها ليعطيها مضهر ابيض مثل الحليب وايضا يعطى قدرة للتغطية كفيلم سطحى حتى لا يتسرب غاز الكلور والذى هو سبب التنظيف والتبيض فيكون كامل التركيز فعال ولا يقل منه شىء بالتبخير بمعنى ابسط يزيد الفاعلية قليلا ويوضع على الطن من 25-35 كيلو وهى ما يسمى بالتركيبة الامريكية لان هذه الماده كانت اساسا تستورد من الولايات المتحده الامريكية فقط وقبل تصنيعها لدينا فى مصر


----------



## كيميا + كيميا (20 سبتمبر 2012)

الأخ الفاضل عبدالقادر 2

تحية عطرة

ماهى مادة البوبكافير؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

شكراً


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

هى ماده تحتوى على مواد ذات تاثير سطحى لمساعدة الحامض لازالة الترسبات وايضا تكون فيلم على السطح لمنع الابخرة من التطاير فتزيد القوة الفعالة للمنتج وتقلل من رائحة الحامض اثناء التنظيف وفى البلاد التى لا تهتم بالسلامه المهنيه وصحة المستخدم مثل بلادنا لا يضعونها


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (29 سبتمبر 2012)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> فلاش منظف حامضى يتكون اساسا من حامض الهيدروكلوريك وهو عادة يكون تركيز الحامض 33% ولذلك لكل 1600 لتر ماء نضيف 1400 ك حامض هيدروكلوريك تقريبا تركيز الحامض يصبح 14% فى النهاية او ممكن تجاريا تضيف كمية الماء ضعف كمية الحامض ليصبح التركيز النهائى 10% وان كنت ارى لا داعى لذلك لرخص سعر الحامض اساسا
> ممكن ان يترك المنتج شفافا وممكن اضافة البوبكافير عليها ليعطيها مضهر ابيض مثل الحليب وايضا يعطى قدرة للتغطية كفيلم سطحى حتى لا يتسرب غاز الكلور والذى هو سبب التنظيف والتبيض فيكون كامل التركيز فعال ولا يقل منه شىء بالتبخير بمعنى ابسط يزيد الفاعلية قليلا ويوضع على الطن من 25-35 كيلو وهى ما يسمى بالتركيبة الامريكية لان هذه الماده كانت اساسا تستورد من الولايات المتحده الامريكية فقط وقبل تصنيعها لدينا فى مصر


استاذنا الكريم جزاك الله خيرا كثيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (30 سبتمبر 2012)

ده بعض ما عندكم يا خالد باشا انت عودتنا على الحاجات الحلوة دى وواحشنا والله


----------



## مازن81 (2 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي عبد القادر


----------



## g00 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخونى فى الله حصل معى شيء غريب كاد ان يقتلنى واود التفسير ؟
انا لست بكميائى وليس لدى خبره بهذا المجال وعن طريق الصدفه كنت بنظف الحمام بمادة الفلاش وخطر فى بالى ا ن اضيف له الكلوركس لزيادة فاعليته فى التنظيف وما ان وضعت عليه قليل من الكلوركس تفاعل بشكل غريب وخرج فقاقيع وتغير لونه الى الاصفر الداكن وما هى الى لحظات وكئن انفى وفمى يزوبان من الداخل ولاولى اخى اخرجنى من الحمام فى الهواء ورش على الماء وفقت لكنت من عداد المفقودين الان اسف للاطاله ولاكن احب اعرف ايه التفاعل الى حصل وايه الناتج بتاعه وفيما يمكن ان يستخدم ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 أكتوبر 2012)

الاخ العزيز احمد ربك انت وضعت حامض على قلوى فتفاعل واطلق غاز الكلور السام


----------



## شوقي شحرة (24 أكتوبر 2012)

يارب تحفظ مهندسينا وتخليهم لينا يارب


----------



## najatyousuf (27 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وخير الناس من الناس


----------



## بشير الديوب (10 أغسطس 2013)

*[email protected]*

الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم
ارجو منكم اخوتي الكرام معلومات عن مادة البوبكفير واسمها التجاري المعروف بالمحال التجارية شاكرين تعاونكم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## بشير الديوب (10 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم وجزاكم الله الخير الكثير
أرجو منكم تزويدنا بالاسم المعروف بالاسواق لمادة البوبكفير ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (13 أغسطس 2013)

الاخ بشير اذا كنت فى مصر فهو معروف بهذا الاسم فى ش الجيش او حتى بمجرد ما تقول المادة التى تصنع اللون الحليبى للحامض كلهم بيعرفوها المشكله اننا فى حالات كتير لا نضمن هل هى الماده الصحيحه ام لا انا نفسى اشتريت من واحد لا داعى لذكر الاسم ماده بنفس المواصفات الفيزيائيه لكنها فى النهاية تسببت فى مشاكل كتيرة جدا


----------



## 83moris (19 أغسطس 2013)

هل البوبكافير هو الانتارا؟


----------



## saber_aswan2000 (20 أغسطس 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## samy gamal (21 أغسطس 2013)

البوبكافبر دي عباره عن ايه تركيبه خواصها بتباع فين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## الجريسي (28 يناير 2015)

مشكورين عالمعلومات الحلوة والقيمة ..


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 يوليو 2016)

جزاك الله خير *عبدالقادر2 *


----------



## Eng jihad (16 أغسطس 2022)

ماهو الاسم العلمي لل (البوبكافبر)


----------

